# Starfire - microwave



## Justmayb (Sep 30, 2010)

Hi. I have a 2006 Autocruise Starfire. Bought it after deciding I like motorhomes and sold my Camelot.. This is luxury! I would like to fit a microwave into the cupboard above the sink (which is at the end). I have seen another starfire with one in this space. Would this be difficult, possible? Anyone know of a small microwave that would fit this space or has anyone got one there already? If possible where am I able to purchase one and have it fitted so that wiring does not show. I live in Kent and would like to get this sorted to save keep moving it from place to place in the van. Thanks for any help possible. Belle


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

Morning

We bought a 2006 A/Cruise Starspirit earlier this year and also live in Kent.

Our original plan was to install a small microwave in one of the overhead lockers. However, with the advice of the wise sages on here ringing in our ears, we decided to do a few trips first before deciding.

The result is that we decided not to go for a microwave. We found the Stove cooker in the M/Home to be quite adequate for us even during our two week trip to the Dordogne where we self catered most of the time.

You will also find that unless you are on EHU or have a huge inverter and big leisure batteries, you will struggle a bit as microwaves are very power hungry.

Enjoy the Starfire and hope to see you around some time.

Rgds


----------



## b2tus (Sep 7, 2009)

If you do decide to go for the microwave, speak to Glenn at Johns Cross over on the A21 south of Hawkhurst. They know what they are doing.

Rgds


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

We have had the microwave removed on our new Bessacarr. Do not have a use for it and there are too many issues such as unstable electrical supply on site and movement wearing the door seals.
Gerry


----------



## jenniedream (Jul 19, 2009)

We have always carried and used a microwave. I find it clean, quick and have never had trouble here or in Europe with the power supplies. The first one we bought in our previous van travelled on the floor and then when we arrived it went on the work top. If you did this you would find out whether you in fact were going to use it.

Now we have one fitted in the over head locker above sink, and the rubber feet have been removed and dowel things are on shelf which then fit into holes where feet where. Will take some piccies if it helps. The electric runs along back of cupboard thru a wall and into wardrobe where there is a socket.

But like everyone says about everything - make sure you will use it first before you go to the expense of customising.


----------



## Justmayb (Sep 30, 2010)

*AVALON REAR LIGHT*

Hi... Has anyone changed a rear light bulb in a Peugeot Talbot Avalon? This van is owned by my friend who is tearinbg his hair out!


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Justmayb said:


> Hi. I have a 2006 Autocruise Starfire. Bought it after deciding I like motorhomes and sold my Camelot.. This is luxury! I would like to fit a microwave into the cupboard above the sink (which is at the end). I have seen another starfire with one in this space. Would this be difficult, possible? Anyone know of a small microwave that would fit this space or has anyone got one there already? If possible where am I able to purchase one and have it fitted so that wiring does not show. I live in Kent and would like to get this sorted to save keep moving it from place to place in the van. Thanks for any help possible. Belle


Panasonic. various colours with plastic facia £59.99 or stainless steel £69.99 19litre model Comet
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-105051-.html


----------

